# North Carolina Man Shoots Himself With His Own Booby Trapped Door



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/2...oots-himself-with-his-own-booby-trapped-door/


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Gun- and explosive-based booby traps are illegal almost everywhere.

This story provides a good example of why they're illegal, as well as bad for your health.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Gun- and explosive-based booby traps are illegal almost everywhere.
> 
> This story provides a good example of why they're illegal, as well as bad for your health.


Investigation showed it wasn't his booby-trap that got him. 
The Squirrels were armed and he was feeding too slow.
Kind of like Chicago and New York City Squirrels.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

...Ours, too.


----------

